# canada life pension funds



## shelby219 (11 Jun 2010)

I was lucky to have moved some of my pension fund into cash before the crash and now want to move it back into a more active canada life fund , has anyone some recomendations please, i am age 49


----------



## boaber (11 Jun 2010)

You can view the various fund performance here [broken link removed]

Do you have a financial advisor that you could ask for some advice?


----------



## shelby219 (12 Jun 2010)

boaber thanks ,would a canada life agent/rep have a vested interest in wich fund I moved to in the canada life range or would they be giving me an honest opinion?also would I be better drip feeding the amount in, instead of moving the full amount?


----------



## jpd (13 Jun 2010)

A Canada Life agent/rep can only advise you their funds - in fact they are paid by commission on whatever product they sell you. They are obliged to give you an honest opinion on which fund is the most suitable but ...

You you really ought to talk to an independant advisor


----------



## boaber (15 Jun 2010)

shelby219 said:


> boaber thanks ,would a canada life agent/rep have a vested interest in wich fund I moved to in the canada life range or would they be giving me an honest opinion?also would I be better drip feeding the amount in, instead of moving the full amount?



Is the existing advisor on your policy an independent broker or a tied agent of Canada Life?  They would be better placed to advise you than I.  

Whether they are a tied agent or not, they should be giving you and honest opinion, based on what's best for you based your circumstances.


----------



## boaber (15 Jun 2010)

jpd said:


> A Canada Life agent/rep can only advise you their funds - in fact they are paid by commission on whatever product they sell you.



OP is not looking for a new product, just advice on a possible fund switch.  Commission is not payable on fund switches.


----------



## hhsolutions (15 Jun 2010)

why not talk to a broker and see whether your funds might perform better elsewhere speak to 2 or 3 before committing to anything

p


----------



## shelby219 (15 Jun 2010)

thanks for the advice


----------

